# reconnaître son Ipod quand il n'y a plus d'incription au dos



## buggyseb (4 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour a tous 

l'écran du ipod touch de mon fils est cassé mais fonctionne parfaitement

nous avons cherché un écran sur Ebay mais helas au démontage pour changement la connexion n'est pas la bonne 

c'est celui ci 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

donc a priori ce n'est pas un Ipod touch 2G mais serait un 3G 

mais dans le doute et surtout dans le souci de ne pas dépenser pour rien 
est il possible de vérifier si c'est bien un 3G

Sachant que les inscription sur le coque n'y sont plus avec l'usure et que nous n'avons pas les document d'achat qui sont introuvable .

j'ai quand m^me contacté de nombreux vendeurs qui a chaque réponse ne savent pas ou ne peuvent pas confirmer le modèle.

j'ai effectué des photos du connecteur avec la date et les numéros peut être que l'un d'entre vous pourra confirmer si vous avez besoin je les mettrais ici

Merci d'avance


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (4 Juillet 2014)

Vous le brancher à iTunes,
quand l'ipod apparaît vous cliquez dessus,
dans l'onglet résumé, il y a marqué numéro de série, vous cliquez dessus 3 fois et "type de produit" va apparaître ---> vous connaitrez le modèle


----------



## buggyseb (4 Juillet 2014)




----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (4 Juillet 2014)

Dites quand vous aurez essayé la technique que je vous ai donné


----------



## buggyseb (4 Juillet 2014)

ok merci je vas voir ça des que possible 
et avec ce numéro de série je fais quoi pour savoir lequel est ce?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (4 Juillet 2014)

Vous cliquez plusieurs fois sur le numéro de série, ce qui fera apparaître "type de produit"

Par exemple, moi, ça fait apparaître "iPhone 5,2"


----------



## buggyseb (4 Juillet 2014)

je vous dis ça


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (4 Juillet 2014)

ok


----------



## buggyseb (5 Juillet 2014)

Salut 
je n'arrive plus a mettre des photos ???

bref sr i tunes comme demandé 
il apparait Ipod3.1

donc c'est bien a ipod touch 3  
merci pour ces réponses


----------



## buggyseb (5 Juillet 2014)

enfin trouvé a poster la photo pas simple du tout

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------

j'ai un doute c'est la version logiciel 3.1 non.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (5 Juillet 2014)

Non non 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## buggyseb (5 Juillet 2014)

cool merci on va commander l'écran merci encore


----------



## buggyseb (30 Septembre 2014)

Salut a tous 
donc suite a toutes les infos donné j'ai donc réussi a commander un écran et donc avoir le bon 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

sauf que celui acheté ne marche pas ....
j'ai contacté le vendeur pour savoir ce qu'il était possible de faire et on tourne en rond avec des réponses génériques ....

en attendant de trouver une solution pouvez vous le renseigner déjà sur un point 
cet écran est bien une contre façon?

ou achetez vous des écran fiable a monter 

sachant que l'écran cassé marche parfaitement donc ce n'est pas le ipod touch qui est en panne mais bien l'écran neuf dont le tactile ne marche pas .

merci à vous


----------

